# Water on Mt Hamilton?



## OldSkoolMark (Feb 15, 2021)

Is there water currently available on Mt Hamilton? If the visitor center is closed, are there any other reliable water sources on Mt Hamilton, or on the route to Livermore?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

According to the Interwebs, the Junction restaurant is open on weekends. A block from the restaurant there is a CalFire station. I've never filled up there (the station) but I'd imagine in a life or death situation they'd fill you up...

Also looks like the observatory is open Thu-Sun.

Great ride but suggest not doing it alone, it's pretty remote. Also watch out for castle crossing grates on the east side Hamilton descent.


----------

